# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  different leadlights

## MorrisManor

Hi all, 
We have 2 rooms on a boundary wall (normal brick veneer) and council asked us to install glass block windows in one room which has no other direct natual light source.
We had some fun creating an interesting window idea so then we made 2  :Smilie: 
Basicaly there are 10 blocks in the brick work, then a frame with 10 that are in the frame flush with the gyprock face, but behind these we added a leadlight window for some colour.
Pics are not great, and the window frames are not complete yet, but here ya are:

----------


## jago

Great look... :2thumbsup:

----------


## Artiglass

That is really nice !!!    Whats called modern contemporary  :Biggrin:  
Really cool  :2thumbsup:

----------

